# Louisiana Limits Fall is in the Air



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

The first front of the season passed through on Saturday. Light NE breeze on Sunday provided for some great fishing. Four Limits of trout and 10 flounder on Sunday.

With the first front of the fall, can the flounder run be far behind. My Flounder Calendar is starting to fill up.

If interested in a flounder trip this fall, PM me with your email address and I will send you my Flounder Calendar which has my open dates for the flounder season.

Let's go flounder fishing!!


----------

